
Coastline Paradox - vincent_s
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coastline_paradox
======
snug
Blows my mind that this was only observed about 100 years ago[0].

0 - There's no date but the first observation was by Lewis Fry Richardson
(b.1881-d.1953)

